# 2015 Draft Thread



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

We are less than 1 month away from the draft, so let's start this thing up. Bulls pick #22 this year and don't currently own a 2nd round pick.

I see some really nice role player / rotational guys available around our pick. The nice thing is, the Bulls are in a position to pick the flat-out best player available regardless of position. I can make a case for needing depth at all 5 positions, though I really don't see any great center prospects in our range. (some want Robert Upshaw, I'm not a fan personally)

Here are some of the top guys I like in our range:

-- Jerian Grant (PG): My guy 100%. Just not sure he'll be there. Love his versatility in the backcourt and has very few flaws in his game.

-- Tyus Jones (PG): His lack of size & athleticism scares me a bit, but that point aside he is awesome otherwise. He is smart beyond his years and steps up in big games. Can even shoot the ball pretty well. Would fit in virtually anywhere.

-- Justin Anderson (SF): All the tools of an excellent 3 and D guy. Guy is 230 lbs at 5% body fat, just a tank body that you could throw at Lebron James. And he is a great athlete, very quick feet and big time hops. Also a 7 foot wingspan and can shoot the 3-ball extremely well. We need another Lebron defender so I'd totally be down with him.

-- Montrezl Harrel (PF): Love his energy and defense. I'd see him as a Taj Gibson replacement; very similar type of player. He is a great finisher at the rim. Not my first pick here b/c we need him to be better at his perimeter D, and his skill level isn't very good away from the basket.

-- Jordan Mickey (PF): He's projected as an early 2nd rounder but there is alot to like. Great athlete, strong as hell, rebounds, blocks shots, finishes at the rim. I see him as very similar to Tristan Thompson. I'd rank him higher if he didn't turn the ball over at such an alarming rate.

My theme here is we really need to build a team capable of beating Lebron James and the Cavs. They're going to be our #1 roadblock for another 3-5 years. Need to pick guys that give us more of an edge against them and make sure we have weapons to throw at Lebron, Kyrie, Tristan Thompson in particular.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

jerian grant or delon wright

both are highly productive defense oriented upperclassmen who play a position of need and who made it to the 3rd and 4th round in the ncaa tourney , if both were available i'd say grant 1st especially since he's horace's nephew but i doubt he will .

so my guess is wright.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Delon Wright is OK, certainly a great defender, but his jumper seems broke. That's a bit scary when we had spacing problems as it is. Really crossing fingers on Jerian Grant being there who is best of both worlds.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

yodurk said:


> -- Jerian Grant (PG): My guy 100%. Just not sure he'll be there. Love his versatility in the backcourt and has very few flaws in his game.





yodurk said:


> -- Justin Anderson (SF): All the tools of an excellent 3 and D guy. Guy is 230 lbs at 5% body fat, just a tank body that you could throw at Lebron James. And he is a great athlete, very quick feet and big time hops. Also a 7 foot wingspan and can shoot the 3-ball extremely well. We need another Lebron defender so I'd totally be down with him.


I'm curious. Based on your write-up, Justin Anderson seems like the best acquisition. We could use someone that can make life difficult for Lebron while also spacing the floor by hitting 3 pointers. Yet, your top choice seems to be Jerian Grant. You used the least amount of sentences to describe him, would you mind expanding on why he's your #1 choice?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

taco_daddy said:


> I'm curious. Based on your write-up, Justin Anderson seems like the best acquisition. We could use someone that can make life difficult for Lebron while also spacing the floor by hitting 3 pointers. Yet, your top choice seems to be Jerian Grant. You used the least amount of sentences to describe him, would you mind expanding on why he's your #1 choice?


Fair question. I see Jerian Grant as just being the better, higher impact NBA player. He is pretty good at just about everything and very few weaknesses. He is 6'5, strong build, good athlete, can create off the dribble, great passer, and even shoot the ball. He should be a solid backup combo-guard on Day 1, but he has clear cut starter potential as well. Honestly I feel he should be a lottery pick and somehow doubt he'll fall to us. If there is a concern, I guess it's he will be a jack of all trades, master of none. 

Justin Anderson on the other hand, I see him more as a solid role player. Anderson can't create off the dribble for starters (whereas Grant can), and is not really a volume scorer, nor a guy who will generate quick offense on the move unless he is filling the lane on the break. He is a better shooter, athlete, and defender than Grant, though. 

Grant's ceiling I see as being in Kyle Lowry territory. Anderson's ceiling I see being more like Danny Green territory. Both are nice players but IMO you're crazy if you pick Danny Green over Kyle Lowry.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

If Thibs was still the coach I would say the only pick should be for Robert Upshaw. Upshaw has TONS of potential to be a game changing defensive player, very similar to D.Jordan from the Clippers. Guy is huge and makes up a lack of fundamentals with his raw physical abilities, really needs to be coached up as he has serious off the court questions as well. 

Seeing as Thibs is gone, I think the Bulls should go with RJ Hunter. He reminds me a bit of Kevin Martin. The kid can handle the ball which is a big plus when playing on a team like the Bulls who struggle at times with dribbling, hes a slasher who can attack defenses and isn't reliant on the 3 point shot to set up his offense. He has that crazy range when shooting, hes not even a good 3 point shooter but he can get hot and light it up from time to time, hitting some JR Smith type of crazy 3 point shots. 

My biggest concern with him is that hes not a great athlete. If he can master a more crafty style of offense, he could be a starter in this league but as of now hes worth a late first rounder. 

Its hard gauging this draft past the trio of Okafor, Towns and Russell. A lot of these guys either din't show up to the combine or just did not even try hard. The most impressive guy I saw at the combine was Pat Connaughton from ND. Dude blew me away with his combine performance, it was quite the thing to see live in person, but hes not even projected as being drafted.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> If Thibs was still the coach I would say the only pick should be for Robert Upshaw. Upshaw has TONS of potential to be a game changing defensive player, very similar to D.Jordan from the Clippers. Guy is huge and makes up a lack of fundamentals with his raw physical abilities, really needs to be coached up as he has serious off the court questions as well.
> 
> Seeing as Thibs is gone, I think the Bulls should go with RJ Hunter. He reminds me a bit of Kevin Martin. The kid can handle the ball which is a big plus when playing on a team like the Bulls who struggle at times with dribbling, hes a slasher who can attack defenses and isn't reliant on the 3 point shot to set up his offense. He has that crazy range when shooting, hes not even a good 3 point shooter but he can get hot and light it up from time to time, hitting some JR Smith type of crazy 3 point shots.
> 
> ...


garpax would not in a million years draft Robert Upshaw , they don't take risks like that 

he kind of reminds me of mutumbo with a jumpshot but he lacks discipline it was weird watching him in a scrimmage taking shots that were to put it mildly questionable like 3 pointers and 18 ft turnarounds but he was hitting them.

he has all star talent but he cant control himself , he could mature on the right team and they would really have something.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Delon Wright is OK, certainly a great defender, but his jumper seems broke. That's a bit scary when we had spacing problems as it is. Really crossing fingers on Jerian Grant being there who is best of both worlds.



wright shot .356 from 3 this past season .

grant shot .316 from 3 this past season.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> wright shot .356 from 3 this past season .
> 
> grant shot .316 from 3 this past season.


That is true, I didn't catch that. Though Grant did have 3 years prior where he was around 35%, and Wright was much lower. Would also have to say I like Grant's shooting form quite a bit better than Wright's. But, point taken...a bit strange Wright would improve and Grant would decrease.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

One guy I just started learning about is Rashad Vaughn. He's projected late 1st round, certainly justified if we pick him. Kid is not even 19 years old yet and has a BEAUTIFUL jump shot reminiscent of Ben Gordon with the high arc and soft release. That's a pure stroke if I've ever seen it. He's a legit 6'5 in shoes too so would be a pure SG. Pretty decent handle as well. The concern with him is poor shot selection and ability to plaly in a team setting, but given he's so young there is hope. I'd be totally down with him if he seems coachable, we need that kind of shooting and scoring mentality off the bench.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> garpax would not in a million years draft Robert Upshaw , they don't take risks like that
> 
> he kind of reminds me of mutumbo with a jumpshot but he lacks discipline it was weird watching him in a scrimmage taking shots that were to put it mildly questionable like 3 pointers and 18 ft turnarounds but he was hitting them.
> 
> he has all star talent but he cant control himself , he could mature on the right team and they would really have something.


Yeah, I agree about Upshaw. The front office would never allow a player with as many red flags as he does to join this team. Even though the front office are probably one of the least professional group of guys in the NBA.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Yeah, I agree about Upshaw. The front office would never allow a player with as many red flags as he does to join this team. Even though the front office are probably one of the least professional group of guys in the NBA.


Do you know what the red flags are with Upshaw, specifically? Is it coachablity, off the court issues, work ethic, all of the above? 

The video footage I saw of him made him look physically dominant at the college level, but I had a hard time grasping him athleticism. Off hand he didn't look quite as explosive as Deandre Jordan, which is a big deal b/c Deandre without great athleticism is a fringe NBA player IMO. 

I'd overlook Upshaw's off court issues somewhat if he proved to have some coachability, on-court intelligence, and semblance of offensive skill whether that be shooting touch or passing ability. Hoiberg had success with Royce freaking White so perhaps Upshaw is worth considering. I just don't know enough about him other than he was alot bigger/stronger than your typical 6'9 college center. I mean so was Patrick O'Bryant and Hasheem Thabeet, look how that turned out.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Do you know what the red flags are with Upshaw, specifically? Is it coachablity, off the court issues, work ethic, all of the above?
> 
> The video footage I saw of him made him look physically dominant at the college level, but I had a hard time grasping him athleticism. Off hand he didn't look quite as explosive as Deandre Jordan, which is a big deal b/c Deandre without great athleticism is a fringe NBA player IMO.
> 
> I'd overlook Upshaw's off court issues somewhat if he proved to have some coachability, on-court intelligence, and semblance of offensive skill whether that be shooting touch or passing ability. Hoiberg had success with Royce freaking White so perhaps Upshaw is worth considering. I just don't know enough about him other than he was alot bigger/stronger than your typical 6'9 college center. I mean so was Patrick O'Bryant and Hasheem Thabeet, look how that turned out.


Nobody seems to know for sure why he keeps getting kicked out of programs, I have to assume it has to do with drugs rather than fighting people, since I think the later would somehow have leaked by now. 

I definitely see the Patrick O'Bryant comparison. Same size, same kind of skill-set and same on the court red flags. I really thought O'Bryant had the potential to be a legit NBA started at the 5 position, but he just never got any better and never tried hard. I see a lot of this in Upshaw. 

Like I said, I think Thibs would have at the very least gotten some defensive hustle out of the guy but he is a big time risk. Hes one of those guys who perfectly fit the description of raw. Sloppy fundamentals but makes up for it with his physical gifts. If he ever puts it all together he could easily be a 10 and 10 50% guy who can lead the league in blocks.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Nobody seems to know for sure why he keeps getting kicked out of programs, I have to assume it has to do with drugs rather than fighting people, since I think the later would somehow have leaked by now.
> 
> I definitely see the Patrick O'Bryant comparison. Same size, same kind of skill-set and same on the court red flags. I really thought O'Bryant had the potential to be a legit NBA started at the 5 position, but he just never got any better and never tried hard. I see a lot of this in Upshaw.
> 
> Like I said, I think Thibs would have at the very least gotten some defensive hustle out of the guy but he is a big time risk. Hes one of those guys who perfectly fit the description of raw. Sloppy fundamentals but makes up for it with his physical gifts. If he ever puts it all together he could easily be a 10 and 10 50% guy who can lead the league in blocks.


As my avatar indicates, I have been a big fan over the years of the Bradley Braves. My fandom has fallen off recently but I followed them avidly back when O'Bryant was there. I was convinced he would be a good NBA player, at the very least a solid rebounder and defensive specialist, and even wanted the Bulls to grab him somehow. Needless to say, I was way off. He just didn't get any better like you said. 

Now granted, Upshaw does appear to be a bit more naturally talented than O'Bryant, but hard to say if that offsets the red flags. I'm really only OK with picking him if he's flat out best player available. I look at a guy like Rashad Vaughn for instance, and I see a guy who can really fill it up at age 18 and every bit the upside as Upshaw, just at a different position and without the red flags.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Terry Rozier (Louisville guard) is a guy the Bulls may be targeting based on a few new updates. First there was a report that Rozier went from a mid-2nd round status into a 1st round guarantee: http://www.courier-journal.com/stor...eed-first-round-nba-draft-selection/28601465/

And now Joe Cowley believes the Bulls are trying to grab a point guard: http://chicago.suntimes.com/basketb...will-large-shoes-fill-defensively-offensively

I'm going to need some selling on Rozier if he's really our guy. There are certainly things to like -- he is an awesome defender, super athletic, attacks the rim & finishes, and a respectable shooter. But I think he'll be only average as a shooter at the NBA level, and I'm more concerned about his PG skills like ability to run pick and roll, court vision in general, and ability to take care of the ball. Sounds alot like an Avery Bradley clone if you ask me. That type of guy is nice to have in a rotation but I would prefer we have Jerian Grant, Justin Anderson, or Rashad Vaughn who all fill big needs in their own right.

Highlights on Rozier here: http://www.cardchronicle.com/2015/4/13/8405397/terry-rozier-2014-15-highlight-reel

Will say this though, Rozier would fit into Hoiberg's desire to play more up tempo. I think the Bulls were only 20th in tempo last year. Rozier's defensive style forces alot of turnovers and he is a maniac in the open floor. Imagine lineups with him, Rose, and Butler...3 guys who will get out and run, and actually able to finish a break. We never did this with Thibs b/c he always ran a pack the paint defense that rarely forced turnovers, and was more focused on making opponents shoot a low percentage.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Robert Upshaw's draft stock is about to plunge significantly. It was reported he has a heart issue of some kind: http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on...ombine-for-heart-issue-has-suspended-workotus

Wonder if related to his past drug usage. He may still get picked up in the 2nd round, but I see no way get is a 1st rounder now.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Upshaw was a fringe 1st rd pick to begin with. He'll certainly drop substantially now.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I don't think it does much since he was allowed to play with whatever ailment he has at 2 universities and his issue isn't new.

it may be an new thing to think about in terms of his conditioning...which is on the subpar side.

if you aren't turned away by his other red flags this wont do it either .


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> I don't think it does much since he was allowed to play with whatever ailment he has at 2 universities and his issue isn't new.
> 
> it may be an new thing to think about in terms of his conditioning...which is on the subpar side.
> 
> if you aren't turned away by his other red flags this wont do it either .


I'd have to respectfully disagree. While I understand your reasoning regarding how it didn't seem to be a problem in college, you have to look at it from the NBA side of things. For an NBA team, at minimum, you're locking yourself in to a two year commitment if you select him in the 1st round. Even if he is a late first rounder, you have to be able to forecast the roster two years down the road and try to factor in how impactful potentially losing that pick could be. If teams have any concern about his heart, I don't see how there will be someone willing to take a 1st round pick on him.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

UD40 said:


> I'd have to respectfully disagree. While I understand your reasoning regarding how it didn't seem to be a problem in college, you have to look at it from the NBA side of things. For an NBA team, at minimum, you're locking yourself in to a two year commitment if you select him in the 1st round. Even if he is a late first rounder, you have to be able to forecast the roster two years down the road and try to factor in how impactful potentially losing that pick could be. If teams have any concern about his heart, I don't see how there will be someone willing to take a 1st round pick on him.


i think its a matter of risk/reward

it depends on how good you think he is versus his issues and other players.

if you see a starter by his 3rd year he is a bargain, a big one the avg starting center makes about 10 mil.a season at the end of the 1st round pick is in the 1-2 mil. range 

when he played he was among the best players in college basketball as evidenced by his 30.0 PER and that the huskies were 14-5 with him and 2-10 without him.


based on talent he is a top 10 pick possibly a DPOY candidate or an immature flake with a bad ticker or both its up to the front offices to weigh the probability of these scenarios and everyone decides things differently .

i am of the mindset you should swing for the fences and get as many star talents as you can for bargain prices as long as you have room and time for them , the sure things you can plug in during free agency.

in the end i look at the fact they let him play with his heart(you would have assume they thought they were headed for a hank gathers situation they would not let him play) ...it was his actions they drew the line with so that is more troubling.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Robert Upshaw's draft stock is about to plunge significantly. It was reported he has a heart issue of some kind: http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on...ombine-for-heart-issue-has-suspended-workotus
> 
> Wonder if related to his past drug usage. He may still get picked up in the 2nd round, but I see no way get is a 1st rounder now.


its probably an enlarged heart or an abnormal arrhythmia over the last 10 years a handful of guys have been found to have irregularities of varying degrees since the league started mandatory testing in 2006 .

only isaiah austin who had marfan's is the only guy i think couldnt play.

jeff green was diagnosed a few years ago and needed surgery , the grizzlies gave up a 1st rounder for him this past season...it depends on the severity and the type, which isnt known yet.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

I think Hinrich is done and the Bulls should really be looking for a solid point gaurd who can play extended minutes when needed (when Rose is hurt). While the Bulls may look to the free agent market for this, if they decide to draft a point guard, my first choice would be Grant. Personally I am not a big Tyus Jones fan but think Rozier might have some value.

If the Bulls fill their point gaurd in free agency, the next biggest need is small forward. If they go this route, I would love to see Decker from Wisconsin fall to the Bulls. If not, they may look overseas and take a flyer on Osman.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

The Bulls could go so many directions in the draft. Ultimately I see them just taking best player available regardless of position whoever they feel that is. And if there just aren't any guys they like in their range, I see them trading the pick, possibly with Gibson to go for an upgrade at the 1, 2, or 3 positions. 

If they keep the pick, I think there will be a good PG available for the taking. However it does seem a bit risky to rely on a rookie PG to lead the 2nd unit when you are trying to build a contender. 

It also wouldn't surprise me if they select Justin Anderson for 1 reason alone, and that's for a guy who is physically built to defend a guy like Lebron James. Anderson is a great defender and built like a tank with long arms and quick feet, not only that he can hit a 3 ball, and he should be able to do all this as a role player as a rookie. Even though there are higher upside players like Rozier in our range, I think Anderson gives you the highest impact contribution on Day 1, at least when it comes to challenging Lebron in the playoffs which is how the front office should be thinking IMO.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Draft is < 48 hrs away!

Who will the Bulls pick? 

Who should they pick? 

From everything I've followed, it seems like Terry Rozier or Delon Wright are the 2 most likely guys we take; in terms of the Bulls liking them and them being available at #22 . There are a handful of guys I'd like better -- Jerian Grant, Kelly Oubre, and Bobby Portis to name a few -- who I'd love if they slip to #22 , but really don't think they will be available.

I am cool with most of these names for the Bulls. I have my doubts about Delon Wright's jumpshot but everyone insists the guy is a just a pure basketball player and you can't go wrong. Rozier has his flaws but he is such a great athlete who can defend and create, sort of a poor man's Wade/Westbrook type, he's sure to find a place in the league. Hollis-Jefferson is the one guy I might be pissed if we take b/c his offensive skill is just so bad. I've also cooled a bit on Justin Anderson. Wouldn't mind taking Rashad Vaughn at all, who has just a beautiful shooting stroke and high-level shot creating ability at only age 19. I've heard Hoiberg may really be pushing for Vaughn who would fit great in his system.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

It's draft day eve, so I'm officially declaring Terry Rozier as "my guy" in this draft. Obviously there are guys who are better but in terms of who I expect to be available at #22 , I think he's going to be best player available for us. I can't get past how he brings virtually the whole package: high level athleticism, shot creation, ballhandling/ball protection, 3-pt shooting, energy, defense. The main critique with him is his bad shot selection and inability to run the point, but I really think those issues are being overstated a bit b/c there frankly isn't alot of bad stuff to say about the guy. To whatever extent those are legit problems, I believe they are correctable in Hoiberg's system, and he is a coach who won't be afraid to let Rozier work through mistakes. (versus Thibodeau who would bench a guy like Rozier the minute he throws up a bad shot.) Bottom line, Rozier is a beast and will be a spark plug for the 2nd unit on Day 1, on both ends of the court. 

Disclaimer: All bets are off depending on if/who slips down to #22 .


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

yodurk said:


> It's draft day eve, so I'm officially declaring Terry Rozier as "my guy" in this draft. Obviously there are guys who are better but in terms of who I expect to be available at #22 , I think he's going to be best player available for us. I can't get past how he brings virtually the whole package: high level athleticism, shot creation, ballhandling/ball protection, 3-pt shooting, energy, defense. The main critique with him is his bad shot selection and inability to run the point, but I really think those issues are being overstated a bit b/c there frankly isn't alot of bad stuff to say about the guy. To whatever extent those are legit problems, I believe they are correctable in Hoiberg's system, and he is a coach who won't be afraid to let Rozier work through mistakes. (versus Thibodeau who would bench a guy like Rozier the minute he throws up a bad shot.) Bottom line, Rozier is a beast and will be a spark plug for the 2nd unit on Day 1, on both ends of the court.
> 
> Disclaimer: All bets are off depending on if/who slips down to #22 .



I am not much of a college hoops fan. I mostly just tune in shortly before the tourney. So, I don't have a "guy," other than there seem to be some PGs with good size available, which sounds good to me. I like the idea of a backup 1 that can rotate to guard 2s when necessary.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

my guy ..I don't have one but I am pretty good at predicting bulls draft picks because they tend to draft within certain parameters (upperclassmen, at least 2nd round of ncaa's , multipositional skills, safe picks) .

my guess delon wright slightly over rj hunter who actually feels more like a garpax pick but they just drafted snell 2 years ago I cant see them trying to replace him so soon


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Wow, great pick with Bobby Portis...I thought he'd be long gone by #22 . He is a great all-around big man on both ends, young, lots of upside. That's a steal, he was supposed to go much earlier. Draft express says his slip wasn't due to medical red flags like some players. 

As I expected, the Bulls just went best player available regardless of position. That being said, I love the extra frontcourt depth he gives, and paves the way to trade either Joakim or Taj. Long term I think he has the size/length to play alongside Mirotic with the new NBA of skilled/athletic frontcourts. He's the type of guy who will help prevent Tristan Thompson from dominating us again in the playoffs.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

The interesting thing about Portis is, he plays alot like Joakim Noah...sort of like Noah with a jumpshot. He lacks Noah's ballhandling skill and not quite the on-court intelligence (though no slouch there by any stretch) but more than compensates with shooting range which Noah doesn't have. He plays with the same endless energy and hustle, and very quick feet laterally. Not explosive vertically, same as Noah. I am really shocked he fell this far, it's hard to find big men with this type of versatility and intelligence. Very few holes in his game.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i'm in agreement this was a great pick , i didnt expect portis to be available ,

he is super productive(30 PER, 5th out of guys drafted ) , can score, rebound , defend and shoot , my only real concern is getting minutes to develop in a crowded frontcourt .


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I like the pick as well. Obviously, the Bulls are going to have to reshuffle the front court roster to make room if they plan to give him any meaningful burn this season. But, it's a good future-proofing move given that 3 of the 4 frontcourt guys are on the wrong side of 30.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Bobby Portis is a good value pick, I just don't think hes ready to contribute next season. Hes extremely raw and limited physically and athletically. His motor is the only NBA ready skill present. 

Does remind me a lot of Noah in terms of his ability to multitask defensively and use his lateral quickness to switch on P&R. While there are a lot of similarities to Noah, Portis is shorter, thinner and less athletic than Noah was at the same age.

My opinion is he can develop into a decent role player, but I don't ever envision him being a starter. He needs several seasons of weight training, post offensive training, ball handling and post defensive training.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Just to tack on a bit. 

I think this pick definitely means the Bulls will try to move Noah, Taj, Gasol or Mirotic. You don't draft a 5th big, it just doesn't make sense. I also don't see any scenario where playing Portis and Noah together on the court at the same time isn't considered playing 3 on 5 basketball offensively. 

One scenario I do like, is the idea of Portis and Demarcus Cousins on the court at the same time. That is a long shot though.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Portis is 1 inch shorter than Noah, but longer wingspan and higher standing reach. Portis is actually thicker/stronger than Noah was when he was drafted. Noah had a better vertical jump at the combine. Overall I consider it a wash, for all intents and purposes I think they will play at the same size.

I do think he projects as a starter based on his talent and overall abilities, but agree that won't/shouldn't happen for 2-3 years, and that assumes he is a worker who will improve and stay healthy. But that is OK, I think we end up keeping Gasol, Mirotic, and one of Gibson/Noah. When Gasol retires, Portis is ready to step into his spot. In today's NBA I see Portis becoming a center 2-3 years from now and will start alongside Niko Mirotic. That's the brand of ball Hoiberg wants to play -- 5 guys on the court who can all shoot, pass, drive and keep the floor open -- and the whole NBA is going to this style. Besides, Portis is a tough guy, strong already at age 20, and can handle full-time center duties by the time he's 23/24 years old, IMO.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Bobby Portis is a good value pick, I just don't think hes ready to contribute next season. Hes extremely raw and limited physically and athletically. His motor is the only NBA ready skill present.
> 
> Does remind me a lot of Noah in terms of his ability to multitask defensively and use his lateral quickness to switch on P&R. While there are a lot of similarities to Noah, Portis is shorter, thinner and less athletic than Noah was at the same age.
> 
> My opinion is he can develop into a decent role player, but I don't ever envision him being a starter. He needs several seasons of weight training, post offensive training, ball handling and post defensive training.


physically portis is shorter by an inch and less athletic but in basketball terms he is a somewhat bigger player .

noah at the draft combine weighed 223 had a standing reach of 8'10 1/2

portis 246 with a standing reach of 9'0 1/2and is 2 years younger than noah since joakim was 22 when he was drafted 

people forget how scrawny noah was when the bulls picked him up, if he winds up playing with the same difference making zeal as noah the bulls got the steal of the draft because he can shoot 3's too, he's not the run/jump guy noah was, but he is bigger and more skilled


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

...and portis can actually shot almost three point range.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

If you want a player comparison for Portis, I'm thinking P.J. Brown. If you remember what Brown was like back in his heyday, he was the same type of below the rim player who was just solid at pretty much everything. He was a good shooter, smart player, tough and even versatile defender, good though not elite rebounder, and all at the same 6'11, 240 lb range who played alot of PF and occasional C. Similar to P.J. Brown, I don't see Portis becoming some elite all-star scorer, but certainly could be a solid starter or premium-level 3rd big backing up the PF/C positions.

The nice thing about Portis is, I think he has a very high floor. That is, even though he doesn't really have elite star potential (not that many guys selected #22 in a draft do), his high motor + skill level + defensive ability makes it more likely than not that he contributes as a career level rotation player.


----------



## uvm4life20 (Nov 19, 2010)

I think the bulls ride out gibsons contract or trade him after this year when he has one more year left. Portis needs a couple years to be effective anyways. Mirotic can play some 3 but is too slow on d. 

The bulls are going to resign jimmy and fill in the rest with vet minimums. Where is our mid level exception at.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah Portis is bigger than he looks, weight wise that is. 

I like everything that he said during his press conference, really seems like a kid who would have thrived under Thibs. I just don't know what his role is going to be in the NBA, I see a lot of limitations in his game and he lacks a true position, but that motor can get you far in the NBA. Hes no Tony Snell in that department, so I think he has a chance to make a niche for himself on this team. But trades will have to be made.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

yodurk said:


> If you want a player comparison for Portis, I'm thinking P.J. Brown. If you remember what Brown was like back in his heyday, he was the same type of below the rim player who was just solid at pretty much everything. He was a good shooter, smart player, tough and even versatile defender, good though not elite rebounder, and all at the same 6'11, 240 lb range who played alot of PF and occasional C. Similar to P.J. Brown, I don't see Portis becoming some elite all-star scorer, but certainly could be a solid starter or premium-level 3rd big backing up the PF/C positions.
> 
> The nice thing about Portis is, I think he has a very high floor. That is, even though he doesn't really have elite star potential (not that many guys selected #22 in a draft do), his high motor + skill level + defensive ability makes it more likely than not that he contributes as a career level rotation player.


its worth noting portis is listed at 246 and he is 20 years old , chances are when he fills out a bit he will wind up in the 260-270 range , making more suited to be a center , with his shooting and motor he'll be more valuable there .


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> its worth noting portis is listed at 246 and he is 20 years old , chances are when he fills out a bit he will wind up in the 260-270 range , making more suited to be a center , with his shooting and motor he'll be more valuable there .


I agree in this era of NBA basketball, and the direction the league is trying to go, Portis makes alot of sense playing center. That is great for the Bulls too since Mirotic projects to be our long-term PF. Mirotic and Portis offensively can be pretty potent down the road with both being multi-skilled big men who can run, dribble, pass, shoot better than most of their counterparts at PF & C. Though I will also say, I think it'd be a mistake for Portis to gain too much weight...245 lbs now is solid and allows him to run the floor and be a mobile defender. I'd hope he maxes out no more than 250-255 lbs and focuses more on gaining strength/definition more than weight.


----------

